# Cell Phone Picture



## jjchmiel (Sep 13, 2013)

I was surprised how good this picture came out from my cell phone no less.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

wow! what phone?


----------



## jjchmiel (Sep 13, 2013)

2 Year old Droid Razr


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

My phone is the Nexus 4 and I can't get a photo like that. I like how the background isn't focused. Very cool.


----------



## ElsaCooper (Nov 22, 2013)

looking not bad though and you must post some sound pics to keep the show on


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice shot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice photo for a phone


----------



## jjchmiel (Sep 13, 2013)

A shot just taken a little while ago of a new addition in my tank. Same tank and same phone taking the picture.


----------

